# Hockey Banter/big_bubba_B's "Bring on the Flames" thread.



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

It was suggested that we create a thread for hockey banter by the mods.
Here it is...

Here's The Flames answer to the Green Men.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it was just me whom suggested it, but lmao!!!!!! NICE! Looks more stylish then a single color IMO.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I bubba's B's answer to his ava.

Flames fans:



























:lol:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's not get too racey here. The idea was for on topic banter, not to step our guidelines.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

All images via Google.
:bigsmile:


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not insinuating anything, I just googled flames.

I'm just picking on bubba, it's all in good fun.
I'm not trying to be serious @ all.

It's called cup envy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully this won't be too one sided, I wanted Bubba to be able to express his opinion in here on a factual basis. Feel free to rib the canucks in here too then Bubba.

Cheers to all, Happy Friday!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I edited my last post to make sure everyone knows it's all for fun.

BTW bubba:
I find all your ava extremely entertaining.
:lol:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Making fun of the flames aside - at least they have one cup


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Lightning 5-2 over Bruins in game 1.
Lets hope they bounce back for bubba's sake.

Damn you Kid Rock!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Whoooooo!!!!
One more for the Nux!!!
& the Bruins even up their series.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Making fun of the flames aside - at least they have one cup


But that means absolutely nothing.

They did nothing this year.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Aaron said:


> But that means absolutely nothing.
> 
> They did nothing this year.


The last few years actually.


----------

